# Uber bogus SURGE notification !! Seems like its getting worse



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

What the heck is going on with Uber. It's like 24/7 that the mention, promote, or even tell you theres a surge
They do it when you try to logoff, asking if your SURE, but especially, acrosss the top of the screen, i see stuff like SURE is 1.0-2.0 But they say it when in the middle of the day, so i know its bogus, more like a promotion than a notification of actual surge. Maybe they should just change the name of the APP to SURGE !!!!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I see that surge notification when I'm trying to log off, and the surge is 20 miles away. Yeah, I'm SURE I want to log off than drive 20 miles in traffic to the surge zone and watch that surge disappear when I arrive.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Joe Falcone said:


> What the heck is going on with Uber. It's like 24/7 that the mention, promote, or even tell you theres a surge
> They do it when you try to logoff, asking if your SURE, but especially, acrosss the top of the screen, i see stuff like SURE is 1.0-2.0 But they say it when in the middle of the day, so i know its bogus, more like a promotion than a notification of actual surge. Maybe they should just change the name of the APP to SURGE !!!!


it is very simple. uber wants you online. and you already know uber will lie, cheat, and deceive to get you to drive more.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

But why even lie to the customer. Thats pretty bad. And can't it be stopped sooner or later? For deceptive business practices if nothing else ?


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

Joe Falcone said:


> But why even lie to the customer. Thats pretty bad. And can't it be stopped sooner or later? For deceptive business practices if nothing else ?


I believe uber's official response was "Because we can"

no shit right here. LOOK!






source: wallstreetweek.com Michael Novogratz


----------

